# [SOLVED] Nslookup:Can't find server name for address



## radovitch (Aug 29, 2007)

I have recently tried to install a Netgear WNDR3700n wireless router on my Home Network. As this router has no adsl modem I was obliged to use my ISP supplied Fritzbox 7170 wireless modem/router by turning on its 'modem only' mode. I then shut everything down, made all the connections, rebooted into XP and finished configurating the router interface. However, no Internet. IPconfig showed everything ok: new IP address, DHCP enabled, Netgear default gateway and DNS server. I was able to ping remote domains without any problem. Pinging remote IP addresses gave me 'destination net unreachable'. Nslookup, on all remote addresses returned:
Can't find server name for address 192.168.1.1: Non-existent domain
Default servers are not available Server: UnKnown

Typing a domain name into the browser brought me to the Fritzbox login interface. Anybody know what is going on here? Thanks.


----------



## scottsee (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Nslookup:Can't find server name for address*

So you can ping www.google.com, but not its 74.125.19.147 address?


----------



## radovitch (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Nslookup:Can't find server name for address*

Correct.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Nslookup:Can't find server name for address*

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. _(For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)_

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## radovitch (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Nslookup:Can't find server name for address*

Thanks for your replies. The problem has been solved. It turned out to 
be the firewall. Stupidly, I had never thought to check this as it was 
not a clear-cut case of allow or deny. I was working with a trial 
version of Kaspersky that I was not properly familiar with. Until now.
Lesson learned.


----------

